# Bad back or not ?



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

Does everyone get a painful or stiff lower/mid/ upper back during cycling at some stage during their cycling career ?

Having had two lots of surgery on my lower spine over the years I still ride my bike 3-4 times a week culminating in a 50 miler on Saturday. However, I now can't tell whether my back pain/sciatic pain ( which comes and goes - but always feels better for the excercise) is due to my 'back condition',natural ageing or longish miles.

The Merckx frame geometry has always suited me, and my preferred choice of frame material has for a long time been titanium or steel - purely from a comfort perspective ( weight has never been an issue for me). I tried aluminium but it shook every bone in my body and the only material left to try is carbon fibre. Over the years i'ts been an expensive way of finding out what does and what does't work !! 

How does everyone else get on with backs and cycling ?
cheers
dunc


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Last year as part of physical therapy to treat sciatic nerve & lower back pain, my PT (a cyclist who races for one of the local teams) refit me to my bike. This included shortening my reach even more and raising my bar from the more aggressive position I used for years. Ultimately we concluded that I need to ride one size larger frame now. Of the several bikes I had at the time, it was my old Corsa Extra that was always the most comfortable -- and still is, with the modifications noted despite being a tad too small for me now. It just feels and rides right. 

50+ years of compensating for a leg length discrepancy (and other issues) caused by congenital hip dysplasia on the left side and diminishing flexibility contribute to my back problems. Cycling long distances occasionally aggravates them, especially in the early season. Working on flexibility and maintaining core strength have helped.


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

I had a back operation 22 years ago with rods and full fusion down to L3. Current mileage is about 100-130 miles/wk and I find my back feels much better when I ride vs. when I don't. Dr. Feel Good sez this makes sense because of core strength improvement (as KayTee said too). It only hurts when I try to get too low (or when I laugh) but Ibuprofin(sp?) helps. My neck is my main trouble spot but I've found staying relaxed up top helps in spades. Also cross training with Nordic Track seems to help too; especially when you get to watch old TdF dvds


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with both of you .Core stability work and then core strengthening excercises have certainly reduced my pain levels and increased my endurance levels. However, occasionally I get a little nostalgic and 'push ' myself a little more than my body can cope with and then as you say - out come the ibuprofen and anti-inflammatories and all is well again .


----------

